

The Internet Needs a Plan B - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/02/the-internet-needs-a-plan-b/

======
will_brown
Hillis could not have used a better analogy than the Financial Sector. He is
reminiscent of all the whistle blowers leading up to the 2008 Financial
Crisis, and their were handfuls of such whistle blowers who worked for the
Government, banks and investment firms.

Like Hillis these people were screaming to the top of their lungs of the
impending catastrophe. What happened to said whistle blowers, the stories I am
familiar with anyway, they got fired whether bank or government employees.
What is worse those same whistle blowers and their efforts are ignored to this
day (can you name a single whistle blower regarding the real estate bubble or
financial crisis?), and to this day the government and banking "economic
experts" are the ones that get interviewed by the media and they lie through
their teeth and represent that none of the "experts" foresaw what occurred.
Meanwhile the truth is, everyone from bankers, to government regulators, down
to mortgage brokers and mortgage holders knew what was going on and buried
their head in the sand, while those courageous enough to speak up where fired
and swept under the rug.

It is sad to think this situation might play out the same, and Hillis will
have no option but to watch it unfold in front of his face. Even worse, then
the "tech experts" will be interviewed and explain how none of the experts
could have foresaw such an event.

